# what's a good price to pay for 240sx



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

i am in the market for a faster car, and though i was going to drop the bluebird in my sentra, i've realized that there is more potential with the 240sx, which costs the same amount as the se-r i wanted. I saw a few for 1500 that were in running order. 1990s that is, but can someone tell me what price i need to look forward to spending, and since i've decided i'm going to do the rb20det swap, what exactly i should be looking for. There are a lot of junk yards over here, but i wanted a car that was already running so i could sell my sentra and buy a rb engine. Of course i could always save my sentra and use it throughout the winter.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

you can get some of the early models like the 1989-1994 for somewhat cheap. I'd say abut 3 grand for a really well kept one would be about the most. 

But then again some of us got ours really cheap (i only paid 600 for mine and it has a little bit of rust) so i would try to find a good quality one but if its pushing 3 maybe 4 grand i would think twice.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

try to find one with a straight body and maybe a blown motor. id say keep the sentra and just make the 240 a project car.no use in registering it and paying insurance when its prollly just gonna sit around anyways right.
i got mine for 1900, pretty good condition but even at that price i feel i got somewhat screwed because of stuff i found out later.someone on here got a pretty decent one for like 150 i think.you can get them cheap. i think 2 grand is all i would pay...mayyyyybe 3 if it was a nice 92 or 93 or something....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i paid 900 for my 89 with a bad engine. it also had new struts, new calipers, pad, and rotors at all four corners, a new battery, and a new clutch package. also there was no rust. if you look around, you can find good deals. but i would say on average, no more than 2grand for an 89 or 90, like 2500 for a 91-92, and little over 3grand for 93-94. i dont recommend the 94 tho as it was only available as automatic and convertible.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

and i should probably be trying to find one without an engine, and trans so i can easily swap that other stuff in. I'll keep my sentra, but i know i'ma put the sr20 in it, because i got some of the part for it now. But the 240 i'll work on throughout the summer. I need to find one with a good body and interior.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

WOOOHOO! i paid $2500 for my 1990. i know i got ripped, but hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I got mine 89' for 5 grand canadian, which I have no idea what that is in American dollars. 240's are over-priced in Canada but there are deals. I got a full stereo system, alarm and winter/summer tires and rims, sport exhaust and intake, MOMO CF e-brake and shifter. The only reason I got it, firstly, pasted my Nissan mechanic (he pretty much took the car apart =) ) and the interior/exterior was in absolute mint condition (no seriously it was). So I thought I got a good deal. Just get an awesome body and worry about the engine later, afterall, you already have a car now.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think its around $3k tp $3500 US.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i think its around $3k tp $3500 US.


I got a white 96 240sx for 3000, it's 183k miles but the engine is going STRONG!! very good compression and everything. I am driving this until the engine blows then hehe SR time.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if i was in that situation and i had the sr money ready to go, my engine would "accidently" have a mishap. actually, i would buy it now and sell the ka


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

my uncle got a 92' SE last nite for $750. It's automatic,the tranny is one year old, a/c works, only 2 dents on the passenger side, a messed up strut, 135k miles, it's dirty from inside, and a little bit of rust by the sunroof and the hood. it also needs a paint job. do ya'll think it was a good deal??


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

not too bad..


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm getting a 1990 from my friend for $700. It runs great, the body a little torn up but not terrible, and the interior's decent. I lucked out though, cause he was trying to sell it for $1000, but he cut me a deal. SR20 power in 3 months and counting...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

<--- $150 for my 240


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> <--- $150 for my 240


and we all hate u


----------



## notchbackca (Feb 4, 2004)

I paid 3000 for my 92, but it came with a CA installed :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

would you like a cookie??  jk


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

send pics. or no one will believe you. sniperboss.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i sold my "240sx" w/ sr20de for the sum of 375 bucks.


----------



## neekap (Feb 9, 2004)

I got my 91 240 for $500. Its an automatic w/ a slightly bad motor, and I'm in the process of fixing it now. Maybe swap in a newer KA or perhaps SR if funds allow.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

neekap said:


> I got my 91 240 for $500. Its an automatic w/ a slightly bad motor, and I'm in the process of fixing it now. Maybe swap in a newer KA or perhaps SR if funds allow.


haha neekap's first post is this right here. hey neekap, i dont think anybody gives a flying rat's ass.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> haha neekap's first post is this right here. hey neekap, i dont think anybody gives a flying rat's ass.


fo sho!!!!


----------



## 240driva (Feb 10, 2004)

1500 for my 92 and its fully loaded power everything but no leather, and a slipping clutch and needed tires.


----------



## silvia_s13 (Feb 10, 2004)

i just bought an S13 coupe for $600. it will be my project for 2004. there are always some good deals in your local recyler/classified sections. good luck :thumbup:


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

i got my 89 240sx for $800..with 150,000 miles on it and with some rust spots


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

$300 for my 240 and a parts car for the price of the tow bill


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> haha neekap's first post is this right here. hey neekap, i dont think anybody gives a flying rat's ass.


what is this b15sentra.net??


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

crazy2002mexican said:


> what is this b15sentra.net??


quoting me and then asking bout some sentra??? explain yourself soon or be flamed. 

anyways, im bout to get a pignose 240 for 1500, it's crap, but from where i am, 240's are hard to find. i found this old geezer who's had his 240 since 25k miles on it, fool wont even sell, he loves it and it's all stock. what a stupid fool. i love it when old geezers buy integra type r's, ive seen a few of em already owned by geezers who dont even tune shit. so that's a few teg type r's down the drain :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

good. don't we want fewer integra type r?


----------



## tallica-red240sx (Mar 2, 2004)

Paid 3600 for my 240,came with all power,sunroof,new tires,everything worked.Had the car now for over a year and the only problem ive had with it is the cluth master clyinder went out yesterday,ordered onefrom advanced and should be all ready to drive tommorow.3600 may sound a little steep for a car that 135,000 miles but the car was in super great condition and was babied.Remember you get what you pay for.....


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

opium said:


> Got my 240 for 150$


HOW THE HELL DO YOU FIND A DEAL LIKE THAT??....i want a 240 but i live in a place where you dont find really good tuners we have no shops here and everybody drives "normal" cars..I want one because they are just plain badass with a new paint job and some new shoes


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> haha neekap's first post is this right here. hey neekap, i dont think anybody gives a flying rat's ass.


and his last...mwahahaha


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

i got my 91 240sx for 2300 106k miles


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> and his last...mwahahaha


yes indeed, i just noticed that. hahaha. must be scared. ill bust his knee caps.

:fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm.....i got mine for 2G's in payments of 100 bucks a month, from a friend...LOL.....body is great, engine runs perfect......nothing was wrong until some idiot fucked up my clutch (now its working once again!) ^_^ my car is just like OPIUM's car USED to be like...... :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but now, before your very eyes, it has been transformed into THE BEAST!!!!hahahaha *lightning and thunder in the background*


----------

